# Visa help.



## ra114 (Nov 19, 2012)

have x2 DUI's One was 2.5 years ago and I recieved 6 months no licence.
The other was recently and again I was fined and 6 months without a licence. I have been told that this won't affect me getting a UK working holiday visa as long as I declear it. And that it only really affects USA and Canada. Help please with the UK? (All fines are paid) (no jail time or anything like that)
BTW I actually mean Tier 5 youth mobility visa.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ra114 said:



> have x2 DUI's One was 2.5 years ago and I recieved 6 months no licence.
> The other was recently and again I was fined and 6 months without a licence. I have been told that this won't affect me getting a UK working holiday visa as long as I declear it. And that it only really affects USA and Canada. Help please with the UK? (All fines are paid) (no jail time or anything like that)
> BTW I actually mean Tier 5 youth mobility visa.


I had 1 x DR10 endorsement from 1997. 
12 months ban £250 fine. 
Clean license since - well apart from a few speeding fines. Didn't affect my application for Permanent Residency whatsoever.

Nobody on here can say for sure whether your convictions will be an issue with your visa application. I'm sure the rules change all the time ?
What I would advise and recommend is that you either speak directly to Immigration NZ or an authorised Immigration Consultant to get a definitive answer before you make a decision to apply.
Also, if you do take the plunge and apply for a visa to live, study and/or work in NZ, make sure you declare everything from criminal convictions, driving offences, health stuff, education and work etc etc as no stone will be left unturned by your case officer when dealing with an application.
Good luck


----------

